# Moving to RAK from Dubai



## dayis (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I live in Dubai now with family, will be moving to RAK in a month or so as I have received an offer from RAK municipality. The offer is not good as what I am getting now, but still I have decided to move as it is a government job.

I appreciate your assistance to find a cheap 1 bed apartment near by any Indian school as I have very low budget to spend after my bank commitment.

Thank you in advance.

Best regards.


----------



## dayis (Jul 16, 2014)

165 views and not even 1 reply? 

What is the use of this forum?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dayis said:


> 165 views and not even 1 reply?  What is the use of this forum?


There are not too many forum members from RAK. Have you tried using the search engine to see if you can find previous posts on the emirate on here? Have you researched schools there to get some information? If you find the schools, you might be able to work out from that what areas would be suitable? Have you asked your new employer's HR people for help? have you looked at Dubizzle for accommodation to cross match areas against the schools in RAK?


----------



## dayis (Jul 16, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> There are not too many forum members from RAK. Have you tried using the search engine to see if you can find previous posts on the emirate on here? Have you researched schools there to get some information? If you find the schools, you might be able to work out from that what areas would be suitable? Have you asked your new employer's HR people for help? have you looked at Dubizzle for accommodation to cross match areas against the schools in RAK?


Thank you.


----------



## Max84 (Jun 9, 2013)

Please update this thread once you have more information. Thanks.


----------

